
British cave explorer demands $190m in damages from Elon Musk - GordonS
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/dec/06/elon-musk-trial-pedo-guy-damages
======
ta760944999
They shot themselves in the foot 'demanding' 190m (I read 170m elsewhere I
think), that's absurd. Not defending the personal insult/slander/whatever you
want to call it either but to turn around and seek that much in damages is
just plain greedy and opportunistic.

